# About 3 more months



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

oooh baby... 

i think this is one of the nicest morel pics ive ever taken. arent they beautiful?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

sweet......


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

almost missed this big guy. 8", and one on the other side of the stump too.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> sweet......


Great! photos. I am ready, bring on the fungas


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Awesome pictures and videos. Todays weather sure brings on the fever!


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

If anybody hunts them in the Glennie area, send me a pm. The house and property we sold there has a lot there, but we dont go anymore. We did ok on the blacks , but great on the the others. I never developed a taste for them, but I can send some to them to enjoy.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

End of my road....


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Another....I can only hope this year is as good as last year......Mack


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

bigrackmack said:


> Another....I can only hope this year is as good as last year......Mack


Right on Mack, last year was phenomenal!!!!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

How many do you see? This area was loaded!!!


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Boardman Brookies said:


> How many do you see? This area was loaded!!!


I see 10.:corkysm55 Yummy


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

If that one on the lower left-center _*isn't *_a double, I see 10. If it is a double then 11. But looks like it is just one with another one on the right next to it. hard to tell from here.

I also see a few things I'd be poking my stick at :evil: . 
One of them I spotted is trying to hide though  They love to do that ya know...


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> If that one on the lower left-center _*isn't *_a double, I see 10. If it is a double then 11. But looks like it is just one with another one on the right next to it. hard to tell from here.
> 
> I also see a few things I'd be poking my stick at :evil: .
> One of them I spotted is trying to hide though  They love to do that ya know...


I can't totally remember but I think that that one in the lower left was some weird bent one. 

These were found on the same day. The blacks were on their way out, greys were peaking and the whites were just coming on.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

awesome pics you guys. awesome.

i have a nice pic of a nice yellow next to an older false morel (gyromitra), maybe 3' away, but i cant find it. so use your imagination.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Beautiful photos!!! This isn't right. It's making me anxious...lol! Seriously nice photo's though. They truly capture the moment.


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Shoom porn!!!!


















This was a few from last year. Theres more photos at: http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/pgallery/MJMs-adventures

I'm ready for scouting even though the shiver isn't over with yet.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

mjmmusser said:


> Shoom porn!!!!
> Im ready for scouting even though the shiver isn't over with yet.


This is the best time of year to "scout" I think. There isn't all the thick ground cover and you can spot "morel" trees in a new area. I have about a dozen new spots that I want to look at this year and I found them snowshoeing this winter.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey, Boardmen if you can't tell this thread keeps making me drool!!!..lol!! I've been doing alot of scouting this fall deer hunting. I'm just as geeked as you man. It is easier to look for areas in the off season I agree too. Last year I just got lucky, but this year I learned more on how to find them and I'm really excited to try my new spots as you are. This stuff is ADDICTING!!:lol:


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Still have a couple gallons of dried morels left from last season but am looking forward to hunting them everyday for 6 weeks or so....can't wait. The mushroom sites are already starting to pick up on the net..


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

*About 3 more months* 
*1-20-2009*



twohats said:


>


3 months are just about up!
The stress from waiting is Killing me!
:yikes:......:lol:

How many days now???????
"Only the Shadow Knows"
:SHOCKED:


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

This weekend it starts!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Should be a good weekend for first blacks in the lower,
with first greys showing up in about another week or so.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I found my first morels (greys ) On Ap. 15 last year.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

twohats said:


> I found my first morels (greys ) On Ap. 15 last year.


Cool!
I've never found one that early in my area but this 
year spring is coming on quick.
Will check some early grey spots this weekend.
thanks
mattt


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Some more shroom porn:


----------

